# Articles for Steam in the Garden



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi from the Chief Begging Officer of Steam in the Garden

I would like someone to do a report on the Accucraft 1/29 scale model of the Penn. K4 for Steam in the Garden. Also a report on the Accucraft EBT Mikado would be great. 1500 to 2000 words with a few pictures is what’s needed, of course articles on any subject to do with small scale live steam are always needed. If you would like to contribute to the magazine please let me know.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan
K4- might get Dave Hottman to review it given his involvement with Cliff at NSS having several steaming sessions.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Any video of that steam session with the K4?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

First, catch your K4 or EBT mike... 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Saw the AML k4 that was painted in "tuscan red" on one of the pictures I saw from Sacramento. Seeing that Dave Hottman steamed it up with Cliff according to Charles, naturally I would assume there might be some video footage out there of it in action.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeremiah 
Yes, if you watch the NSS videos I did the K4 was on tape...


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan, 
I've already arranged with Dave Cole to do the EBT Mike review with pictures by Kevin Strong. My background on the locomotive is written, now I have to have Accucraft's version of it to run. 
I'm told it could arrive this coming week. 
Tom


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I'll have to go back and watch all those again. I probably missed it the first time as it was painted red and it did not register.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Jeremiah, 
It is also in my Part 3 movie from 2:50 - 3:02. 
Just a fleeting glimpse. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

So, Mr. President of SiTG, 
Do I understand, that the magazine gives me an Accucraft K4 so that I can do the write up? 
That's a **** of a deal. 
I can do it as 'The experiences of an alcoholic getting gas', or something like that. 
But can I do one for the Aster Challenger instead? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## steamupdad (Aug 19, 2008)

Free challengers? Count me in!!! I'll say anything you want me to. Hehe.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks,
Just watched it. Looks good. I know they actually did have at least one in service K4 painted in Tuscan red, but is just doesn't look as good as the Brunswick Green or even the Aster color.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

[RANT ON] 

PLEASE 

Somebody give Dan and Dave something to fill in those ONE and a HALF pages WASTED with "TAKE THE PLEDGE" dead space. The new leadership is apparently unwilling to accept the fact that several people intend to NOT RENEW or possibly CANCEL over this issue. I know this has been communicated to them face-to-face, but they are acting like American politicians at the moment. 

[RANT OFF] 

This is not directed at the individuals personally, but at the publicly perceived attitude of the group.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, we have only one magazine devoted to steam in the garden in the US, these guys have only put our a few issues and they are doing a really good job and now what....we want to start a flame war, divide our little community over what....a couple of little take the pledge spaces. How stupid.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

John 

THIS is NOT a flame war. This is my directly voicing a complaint I have heard from several current subscribers and one I have made myself to the current owners. We do not believe that the "TAKE the PLEDGE" is going to significantly affect the renewal rate, but we do believe that it is important to increase and improve the CONTENT. The biggest thing I have noticed is the amount of space devoted to advertising. I understand that the revenue is important because you cannot publish on the price of subscriptions. Since there are now eight active live steamers participating in various aspects of the editing, publishing, etc; there are people that can "ghost write" some material to improve the quantity and quality of the content. It is unnecessary for them to be credited as the author. 

Just because one holds and PUBLICLY voices a strong opinion about how something is being done, including things being done by personal friends and acquaintances does not constitute flaming.


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

From my previous hobby magazine experiance it take about a 50% advertizing to article balance to keep a magazine going. SITG is no were near that quantity of ads. Advertizing is a much needed part of any magazine. I like to see what is being offered by the advertizers. 
Notice to advertizers, change your ads to include new items, sale prices, special offers, or just products that some newcommers may not have seen before. If you keep the same ad year after year your not getting your moneys worth and the reader will just stop looking at the ad or worse stop calling to buy stuff. 

Steve


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

It's unfair to put the burden of content squarely on the shoulders of the editorial staff. I have high hopes for the renewed SitG, but the last thing I would ever demand is that the editorial staff take the responsibility for writing content themselves. One of the first things a magazine editor needs to do is develop a "talent pool" of authors to whom they can routinely turn for content specifically so they don't have to do it all themselves. The way I see it, that's precisely what Dan is doing. I spent 11 years as editor of the Friends of the EBT's quarterly magazine, and created a great deal of content myself over the years out of necessity. It takes a lot out of a person, and it got to the point where I was simply burnt out on the process. Not that my passion for the hobby or railroad waned by any means, I simply didn't want to go near my computer to work on the magazine. I routinely did precisely what Dan is doing here--rattling the cages for content. Asking for specifics that I'd be interested in having someone put together, and just starting a dialogue as to what readers would like to see included so I can look for sources to write things. Trust me--when I had the time to do that and coordinate the responses, it was much easier to put the magazine together than when I was busy creating content myself. 

To the critics bellyaching about a lack of content, if you want to see that change, put fingers to keyboard and submit something. Don't have anything to write about yourself? It's very likely you know someone who is doing something cool, but doesn't have the time to write it up themselves. Take photos at your next steam-up of the locos being run. Focus on specific aspects (perhaps unique attributes/modifications) that make the locomotives stand out from the "rest of the pack." If there's a particular loco/model that really grabs the attention, sit down with the owner and get the details of the model. Again, they may not have the time/desire to write it up, but from the attention the loco generates at the steam-up, it'd be a good indication that readers in general may want to as well. None of these take lots of work--perhaps just an evening sitting down in front of the computer. 

Let's face it--if each one of the "SA" members wrote one article--just one--what kind of a backlog would that give SitG? 

Sorry to go on a rant myself, but I've been down that road many times. 

Later, 

K


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By Dan Pantages on 07 Aug 2011 10:19 AM 
Hi from the Chief Begging Officer of Steam in the Garden

I would like someone to do a report on the Accucraft 1/29 scale model of the Penn. K4 for Steam in the Garden. Also a report on the Accucraft EBT Mikado would be great. 1500 to 2000 words with a few pictures is what’s needed, of course articles on any subject to do with small scale live steam are always needed. If you would like to contribute to the magazine please let me know.

Dan, is Steam in the Garden online now, or only on paper? It is hard to imagine there is someone not online these days;-)... I'd be happy to review the EBT#12, once I receive one. Also, if you like, feel free to reprint my review of the VIK http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/11/aft/120884/afv/topic/Default.aspx Best wishes, Zubi


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

*Not my place to ask for anything, but if Jim Hadden did a build and picture article of that beautiful "Ditcher" you have Dan, the Live Steam group, myself included, would salivate over that article for a long time and I would wear out the pages reading it over and over again.* *. Hope that it will one day happen.* *I really enjoy Steam In The Garden, and thank all involved for all of their efforts which they put into the publishing of it. ** All the best, Peter.*


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you have to be a current subscriber to contribute ? I have a few issues on loan (114-117) And have written a few articles in the past.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Now, that would be a review worth reading....Aster Guru Jeff writing about a _*1:29 Accucraft K4*_ _*gas fired!*_


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

I would be happy to do it if someone would load me a copy to review, as I have no interest in owning a 1:29 engine,( all my rolling stock is 1:32) and gas firing.. it's not my fuel of choice, but I have run them in the past. 
However I think Triple R Services would do a better job, they could give an over view on how to rebuild the engine to correct Accucraft's mistakes.... And they have a supply of gas on hand. hehe.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

We do not believe that the "TAKE the PLEDGE" is going to significantly affect the renewal rate 
I did notice that the current issue has two: a 1/4 page near the front, and a full page near the back. Seems a bit excessive, but I wasn't going to complain to the new owners - they have enough to deal with. 

Other magazines cope with this issue by putting "Please mention you saw this ad in XXX when contacting the supplier" under each and every advert.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you all for responding to my post. We now have people to do the two reports I was looking for. Kevin, thank you for explaining, better than I could, of what I am trying to do here with regards to encouraging people to write articles for the magazine. Jim, I will discuss your “rant” with the rest of the staff. I don't really consider it a "rant" but rather an observation.. Jeff, you do not have to be a subscriber to write an article. Zubi, we are working fast and furiously at building a web-site that will, among other things, have the magazine on line. 

For all of you who have not been responsible for producing a magazine believe me when I say it’s not as easy as one thinks. Over the years I have produced many club newsletters, one having a circulation of over 2500 members, all of which had to come out monthly, granted, most were only 10 to 15 pages to keep mailing costs down. I had the misguided idea that Steam in the Garden would just be an extension of the same process. It is a great deal more work.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pantages on 08 Aug 2011 09:18 AM 
I had the misguided idea that Steam in the Garden would just be an extension of the same process. It is a great deal more work. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------[/b] 



And, a web site is not always as easy as it sounds [/b]e[/b]ithe[/b]*r.*


----------



## dmcole (Feb 15, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 07 Aug 2011 07:06 PM 
[RANT ON] 

PLEASE 

Somebody give Dan and Dave something to fill in those ONE and a HALF pages WASTED with "TAKE THE PLEDGE" dead space. The new leadership is apparently unwilling to accept the fact that several people intend to NOT RENEW or possibly CANCEL over this issue. I know this has been communicated to them face-to-face, but they are acting like American politicians at the moment. 

[RANT OFF] 

This is not directed at the individuals personally, but at the publicly perceived attitude of the group. 
OK, I can't let this pass.

On Pages 20 and 49 are quarter-page "Take the Pledge" ads. These were put in place when existing advertisers canceled their insertions after deadline. In publishing, they are known as "pluggers" and that's what they do: plug holes that it would otherwise take too much time to fix.

And let us dwell on this for just a second: advertisers canceling -- with the phrase "The ad in Steam in the Garden wasn't getting us any business," I might add -- becomes only less painful when one replaces their ad with a note to readers that they must tell advertisers that they saw the ads if they do any business with advertisers.


So, I agree: that half-page of "Take the Pledge" ads was wasted space, but to meet our deadlines with our printer, it was impossible to do anything except to run them.

Complaints about the "Take the Pledge" ad that runs on Page 52 (two-thirds of a page, not a full page) were passed along to me earlier this summer and I responded in my column; see Page 50.

Posted By steveciambrone on 07 Aug 2011 09:52 PM 
From my previous hobby magazine experiance it take about a 50% advertizing to article balance to keep a magazine going. SITG is no were near that quantity of ads. 

Steve: Yes, 50 percent is a good number, though there are some logistical problems (full pages versus fractional pages; four-color versus black-and-white) that will mean we won't hit that number, but that's a goal.

Posted By zubi on 08 Aug 2011 12:50 AM 
Dan, is Steam in the Garden online now, or only on paper? It is hard to imagine there is someone not online these days;-)... 
Zubi: The web site will have a digital subscription option, aimed at (among others) people who don't live in North America ... the USPS changed mailing rates a few years back and it now costs us six times more to mail the magazine overseas than it does to mail it in the United States.

As I say in the aforementioned column, the web site is something like my backyard railroad: it is taking way more time than I had initially estimated and it will probably never be done. I'm afraid to postulate dates, but I made a major breakthrough on computer code this weekend and it is close ... very close. Keep visiting  http://www.steamup.com/ and maybe one day you'll find the new site there.

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 08 Aug 2011 06:54 AM 
Do you have to be a current subscriber to contribute ? I have a few issues on loan (114-117) And have written a few articles in the past. 
Jeff: I don't check the subscriber list before accepting articles. I do prefer that writers be subscribers, but see first sentence.

Thanks to all for reading, writing and caring.

\dmc

PS: Double bonus points to Kevin for his impassioned view of a hobby publication editor ... at least I know there is one person who has an inkling of what I'm going through.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 08 Aug 2011 06:54 AM 
Do you have to be a current subscriber to contribute ? I have a few issues on loan (114-117) And have written a few articles in the past. 

Jeff, if you can't afford a subscription I will send you a guest subscription, just email me your correct address. It's $35 a year for six issues. http://www.steamup.com/


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By steveciambrone on 07 Aug 2011 09:52 PM 
From my previous hobby magazine experiance it take about a 50% advertizing to article balance to keep a magazine going. SITG is no were near that quantity of ads. Advertizing is a much needed part of any magazine. I like to see what is being offered by the advertizers. 
Notice to advertizers, change your ads to include new items, sale prices, special offers, or just products that some newcommers may not have seen before. If you keep the same ad year after year your not getting your moneys worth and the reader will just stop looking at the ad or worse stop calling to buy stuff. 

Steve 
Most of the adds in SITG are for or about Accucraft.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Most of the adds in SITG are for or about Accucraft 
John, 
I have to respectfully disagree. While the big ad pages are Accucraft, there are LOTS of smaller advertisers. Like Steve said, it's a great place to find out what is available.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm waiting until it gets on line before taking out my subscription. The current price for mailing it to over here is the big downer in THIS house. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 09 Aug 2011 08:27 AM 
I'm waiting until it gets on line before taking out my subscription. The current price for mailing it to over here is the big downer in THIS house. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org I have an online subscription to Garden Rail for the same reason.

Steve


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

John, Thanks for the very gracious offer. I made a decision a while back to try and travel to a few more steam-ups this year. I have been to Diamondhead, Dr. Rivets, Steve's and Zubi Park in Houston, and planning on going to PLS over Labor Day ( get to visit with my Son and family while we're in PA) Needles to say each one of those trips cost many times in gas what the magazine would cost. It is a choice I made that involved giving up a lot of other things. No new engines this year, no track expansion But I'm having a lot of fun traveling to the Steam ups. Next year may be different, time will tell. But thanks again for the offer. 
Jeff


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 09 Aug 2011 09:28 AM 
John, Thanks for the very gracious offer. I made a decision a while back to try and travel to a few more steam-ups this year. I have been to Diamondhead, Dr. Rivets, Steve's and Zubi Park in Houston, and planning on going to PLS over Labor Day ( get to visit with my Son and family while we're in PA) Needles to say each one of those trips cost many times in gas what the magazine would cost. It is a choice I made that involved giving up a lot of other things. No new engines this year, no track expansion But I'm having a lot of fun traveling to the Steam ups. Next year may be different, time will tell. But thanks again for the offer. 
Jeff 

Jeff, PLS from the pics I have seen has a great railroad for G1. I am envious. lol. Take some pics if you can.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

_*Reaching this highly fractionalized niche market is difficult: *_Seems to me based on the data analysis offered on the pending SitG web site the true need is not necessarily more articles per say to the disciples but SitG PR campaign out side the niche of SitG publication. So, an advertisement campaign as a joint venture between SitG and vendor(s)[details would allow for some sort of return to both SitG and vendors] in other publications (e.g. Golf, Motor trend, Men's Health, etc) would draw potential new clients to SitG and the hobby thereby more subscriptions to SitG resulting in more clients for the vendors who advertise in SitG. So, an advertisement line such as: Do you know what your golf partner plays off the course? Trains!(btw- there was an article well back in time of a Pro golfer that did "play trains" on his off time).


Who are small-scale live steam hobbyists? A back-of-the-envelope analysis leads us to believe them to be:
♦ Moderate- to high-income ($50k and up).
♦ Home owners.
♦ Spend between $1k-$2k per year on the hobby.
♦ Heavy Internet users.
♦ A preponderance of college-educated (many with advanced degrees in medicine or engineering).
♦ Twenty percent aged 29 and younger; 20 percent aged 30-49; 60 percent aged 50 and older.
♦ Gender: 90 percent male; 10 percent female.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Not very scientific Charles? There is a Poll Forum for your use, but 

 Heavy Internet users 
that's just this crowd. How many older generation steamers don't even use email? We'll never know...


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 09 Aug 2011 01:00 PM 
Not very scientific Charles? There is a Poll Forum for your use, but 

 Heavy Internet users 
that's just this crowd. How many older generation steamers don't even use email? We'll never know... Pete
The overview of potential hobbyist I would say that a vast majority of older individuals have access and utilize the web. With that said, combine the concept of get copy to place people frequent (library, etc) donor "free issue" to dentist, doctor, hair cutting, etc in the neighborhood shops as one knows those magazine hang around getting lots of handling along with a hook ( such as vendor offering SitG blow out starter set for the average expense indicated in the not so scientific funds that are spent on the hobby) to grab the interest to make a contact (calendar of events could be a channel or special column on how LS trains are integrated into daily life). Articles for us believers are easy but for those in the general public?


----------

